# For you knife sharpeners.....



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone here use the Lanskey Sharpening Stone Set? Comments:ac550:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I have had one for the last 15 years. I've used it maybe 5 times. It sharpens great, its just a pain to set up. I will sometimes use the stones by themselves. I mostly use a Spyderco Sharpmaker.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Waste of time.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't sound to good here.....


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Try one of these V..
http://ultimatesurvivaltips.com/worksharp-field-sharpener/


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I use the Lansky on my traditional folders. It works great and can put a hair popping edge on a blade. I like it much better than the worksharp on knives that have collector value as it is much less likely to scratch, or remove to much metal from the blade. For the price, it's a great value IMHO.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have used a diamond stone and light filament for probably 25 years. For my pocket knives that is the only way to sharpen them. They get razor sharp and I enjoy sharpening them. For my filet and skinning knives I use a steel.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought this one http://www.knifemerchant.com/product.asp?productID=1383 and this one http://www.knifemerchant.com/product.asp?productID=3476 . I was always hit or miss at sharpening, with these it is simple and I am talking shaving sharp.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Worksharp


----------



## Parker0420 (Feb 11, 2016)

I use the wicked edge. Has the lansky but never liked it. Moved over to the wicked edge and it's a whole different animal. More precise angles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of sharpening knives, anyone here rehab knives?

My wife bought a fancy Japanese knife - Shun - some how the edge has started chipping. Need regrinding.


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

Parker0420 said:


> I use the wicked edge. Has the lansky but never liked it. Moved over to the wicked edge and it's a whole different animal. More precise angles!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THIS x2!!! Wicked edge is awesome


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

used to sell lanskys in my store and 9 times out of 10 had refund the $$. junk.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to use the lansky and found a four sided block at harbor freight for about 12 bucks. I have used it for years and love it. I just looked it up online and they are 12.99 now. I got a few to leave in different places


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I have been using my Lansky for years it works great for me. Most people do not know how to properly set them up. I will usually sharpen several knives at one sitting. When I'm done you can easily shave with them.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Parker0420 said:


> I use the wicked edge. Has the lansky but never liked it. Moved over to the wicked edge and it's a whole different animal. More precise angles!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a huge price difference betweent the two options.


----------



## Parker0420 (Feb 11, 2016)

It's a huge dent in the wallet. But I think it's worth it for my expensive knives and the customs I make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Speaking of sharpening knives, anyone here rehab knives?
> 
> My wife bought a fancy Japanese knife - Shun - some how the edge has started chipping. Need regrinding.


Take it back to wherever you bought it and ask them.

I have a couple of them and love them.


----------



## Coast Rider (Aug 29, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Anyone here use the Lanskey Sharpening Stone Set? Comments:ac550:


Your best bet is a worksharp belt sharpener. You can get them on-line and I think Northern Tool sells them. It's 10x faster than stones. Most fillet knives are made in china with cheap steel; spending a lot of time getting them sharp is a waste of time because they will never hold an edge. Keep in mind, their is sharp and razor sharp. To get razor sharp you will need to do a little extra.

If you get a belt sharpener make sure you are using the 300+ grit.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Re-grinding Shun knife*



Jerry-rigged said:


> Speaking of sharpening knives, anyone here rehab knives?
> 
> My wife bought a fancy Japanese knife - Shun - some how the edge has started chipping. Need regrinding.


I believe Shun will resharpen knife free if you pay postage. Give them a call.
Blades are excellent but will not take abuse of throwing in drawer with other utensils. Mine are in a wooden block to avoid damaging edge. Also buy a wood or bamboo cutting board. This will greatly reduce dulling and chipping of blade.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*sharpening stones*

I get off track and sometimes don't respond to the orginal posters question. Don't have any experience with the sharpening systems mentioned. I'm old school. Have a DMT diamond stone medium grit and fine grit along with a self made strop. If not clear- a strop is a piece of leather glued to a board that has been inpregnated with neats foot oil and rubbed with a fine grade abrasive (like rouge). Basically the same as what barbers used to use to put a fine edge on a razor. These tools give me all the working edge I need.

For the Shun Post. Do not use a belt sharpenered with 300 grit on your knife. I do have a sharpening stone for mine and it is 4000 grit. 300 grit will really mess up your knife.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. I did not think to call Shun; I'll do that.

Oh, and FYI, I do keep it in a wood block. It does get used on plastic cutting boards, though. Purchased from a mall kitchen store, so I don't think they would really want to see it back.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Having used just about every method, I'm sticking with my WorkSharp. The edge seems to last a lot longer with the shape of the bevel it put on the blade. I cleaned 32 deer in 3 days, every 3 deer I would run it for a few seconds on the fine band and it stayed shaving sharp. Steel & stone would have taken much more time.


----------

